# Hanging kitchen cupboards



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Just coming to the end of building an extension on the side of our house!! Thinking ahead now, there will be kitchen cupboards on the new external wall. This is thermalite blocks which are great to build with but not I suspect the strongest for hanging cupboards on, especially with a load of the wife's favourite crockery and kitchen gadgets in!!

So before i plaster board it any suggestions for extra strength? I'm wondering whether a plywood lining between wall and plaster board at approx height of cupboards would work?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

done a few over the years , I don't bother with plugs they pull out so go with tapcons ,50mm should do just drill the hole and fix them in,havnt got to be to fussy as the units hang on the brackets and have plenty of adjustment


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Try these, used them to hang two 50kg rads on thermalite walls
Buyrigifixonline.co.UK

Kev


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Darlofan said:


> So before i plaster board it any suggestions for extra strength? I'm wondering whether a plywood lining between wall and plaster board at approx height of cupboards would work?


If you are dot and dabbing the boards then a continuous line of adhesive at the height of the cupboard brackets will be fine.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

dholdi said:


> If you are dot and dabbing the boards then a continuous line of adhesive at the height of the cupboard brackets will be fine.


Plus 1 for this


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for replies. Have to get it right as the "good lady" has mentioned the blocks being strong enough for cupboards! I obviously said oh god yeah they'll be fine. You can now understand my concern in getting it right. I don't want her late grandmother's China tea service in pieces on the floor to be my last sight on this earth:lol:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I found Dewalt Gasbeton fixings worked extremely well in aerated blocks.

Fix batons with these fixings to the wall where you intend to hang the cupboards and they'll hang with no issues.

Best tip, don't use your drill on the hammer function with aerated blocks.

Forgot to attach a decent vid showing their usage -


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Gripit or rosett for fixing heavy stuff to plaster board.
Dot and dab line of adhesive works a treat. In my experience, no fasteners work well in the block because the block itself has no strength. I tried a studded chemical fastener once to hang a heavy sink on. Once set I managed to pull the stud from the block with a 40mm "slug" of the block stuck to it.


----------

